# Hot, but fun



## Don M. (Jul 2, 2019)

We took a quick trip to Las Vegas this past week.  We usually go there either in early Spring, or late Fall.  However, with this hot humid local weather, we decided to try a few days of Hot and Dry.  It actually wasn't too bad, even though the daytime highs did reach 100+, every day.  We limited our "walking around" to a few minutes while going from casino to casino....the sidewalks and pavement quickly almost made the shoe soles kind of "sticky".  Most places weren't very crowded...the heat probably keeps many people away from this desert country this time of year.  When we got back, yesterday, and left the airport in mid-afternoon, the high humidity here was quite oppressive.  I can understand why a lot of people like places like Phoenix.  So, we're back to going out in the early morning, or late evening, and trying to stay busy indoors during the bulk of the day.


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 2, 2019)

I don't think it's the heat keeping folks away. We were there in the winter which is snowbirds prime time and no matter what casino we went in, there was never any large groups of people. Probably has more to do with things like stick your dollar bills (not coins... dollars) in the slots, push the button (never mind the handle), and watch it make a little noise and, if you're a winner, out pop's a piece of paper with your winnings on it.  Used to be fun to have a slew of coins drop out when you won. Not so much excitement when a sliver of paper pops out.  Another thing I noticed was the roulette wheel was computer programmed and under a clear plastic bubble. (nobody there to spin the wheel and roll the marble). What's up with that? Anyway, I guess Vegas has changed somewhat over the years, but, for this old boy, not for the better.
Oh yeah, another thing... how many times these days have you heard of a mega winner at the slots, only to have the casino say it was a computer glitch and you're not the winner? How can anyone trust a gaming machine that's just a computer program. Makes it awful easy to rig them there slots. 
My last big winnings.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 2, 2019)

squatting dog said:


> Oh yeah, another thing... how many times these days have you heard of a mega winner at the slots, only to have the casino say it was a computer glitch and you're not the winner? How can anyone trust a gaming machine that's just a computer program. Makes it awful easy to rig them there slots.



Never....we've been in the casinos when others have won substantial jackpots on the slots, and Never heard of anyone being denied their winnings.  Do you have an example of this happening?


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 3, 2019)

https://www.cnn.com/2016/11/01/us/slot-machine-winner-steak-dinner-trnd/index.html
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...slot-machine-malfunctioned-display-wrong.html


----------



## Don M. (Jul 3, 2019)

squatting dog said:


> https://www.cnn.com/2016/11/01/us/slot-machine-winner-steak-dinner-trnd/index.htmlhttps://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...slot-machine-malfunctioned-display-wrong.html



Curious....I had never heard of these incidents, so I looked them up.  Virtually ALL slot machines have a "Maximum Jackpot Payout" clearly showing at the top of the machine....AND a statement saying that "A malfunction voids all plays",  In the first case you quoted, the machine showed a maximum payout of about $6500....so a payout of 42 million is an obvious machine malfunction.  When this lady printed her ticket, it showed $2.25.   She has levied a lawsuit, but Fat Chance. 

http://www.knewthenews.com/Market/4...r lawsuit against the "Resorts World Casino"?
Much the same happened with the 2nd example you quoted.  I doubt seriously that there was any wrongdoing on the part of the casino....after all, slot machines are just a "machine" and machines do break down....and if a casino is ever found to be violating the rules, the state gaming commissions would quickly shut them down, or levy a hefty fine.  Anyone who thinks they won millions on a slot machine with a maximum payout in the thousands is having some wishful thinking. 

We've been going to the casinos for decades...and have won/lost our fair share, but I have never had any reason to doubt the honesty of the games.  About the Only casino we've visited that I didn't feel "comfortable" in,  was an Indian Tribe casino in Arizona we stopped at enroute, while on one of our driving trips to Las Vegas....years ago.   In an hours time, I didn't see Anyone having any "luck" at their slots....we didn't stay there long.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 3, 2019)

squatting dog said:


> I don't think it's the heat keeping folks away. We were there in the winter which is snowbirds prime time and no matter what casino we went in, there was never any large groups of people. Probably has more to do with things like stick your dollar bills (not coins... dollars) in the slots, push the button (never mind the handle), and watch it make a little noise and, if you're a winner, out pop's a piece of paper with your winnings on it.  Used to be fun to have a slew of coins drop out when you won. Not so much excitement when a sliver of paper pops out.  Another thing I noticed was the roulette wheel was computer programmed and under a clear plastic bubble. (nobody there to spin the wheel and roll the marble). What's up with that? Anyway, I guess Vegas has changed somewhat over the years, but, for this old boy, not for the better.
> Oh yeah, another thing... how many times these days have you heard of a mega winner at the slots, only to have the casino say it was a computer glitch and you're not the winner? How can anyone trust a gaming machine that's just a computer program. Makes it awful easy to rig them there slots.
> My last big winnings.


I agree. We use to go to Atlantic City quite a bit.These days no big comps like they gave out a few years back. I miss the sound of the coins hitting the tray and carrying around the bucket of quarters. A few years back a women was denied her winnings because it was a progressive machine. They claimed some other player in another casino hit at exactly the same moment she did,so it canceled out all winnings. 

We did find a casino in Connecticut that had 1/4 cent machines. I had never seen that before. Of course the big win would be only about $5.00 but it was fun.  It must be very popular because it took awhile to find an empty seat. 

These days the hubby plays the slots a bit for half off the buffet and free parking and I spend the day in the pool.


----------

